# throwing up while in heat?



## brighamr

Hello All,

I searched but couldn't find this exact question, so here goes:

I have an 8-month-old miniature American Eskimo who just started her first season a week ago. Everything was fine until last night when she threw up (the first time ever). It looked brown like her dog food but wasn't chunky (meaning it was digested, and no visible blood). She ate dinner fine, and has been urinating OK, but I haven't seen her go number 2 since yesterday morning. today she threw up again in the morning, the same color, and I gave her a little bit of food. 20 minutes later she threw up the food. She is an inside dog, but occasionally plays in our backyard and eats grass. We also have a male dog (neutered). So my questions are:

1) Does being in heat cause a dog to throw up? (She licks her area frequently)
2) Could she have somehow been impregnated by our neutered male?
3) Is this something I should take her to the vet for immediately? Or see if it gets better tonight?

TIA!

thanks for all the quick replies. Took the dog to the vet, spent $250, and still don't know a damn thing about her problem. Gave her antibiotics\fluids, tested negative for parvo, and took blood samples. Instructed to feed rice\chicken. awesome


----------



## borzoimom

Actually its very common- here is what happens. When the female is in full heat- she is high on progestrone and Lh levels rise at the peak of heat. As she goes out of heat, these "natural chemicals" get secreted into the liver, then the liver expells them into the gut. Since she is going out of heat, but what is in the gut is " peak" heat progrestrone- its like oil and water- it frequently doesnt mix. 
Try this- especially afte a long sleep or early morning after she goes out- give her a cookie after she has calmed down- Or- as you make your coffee etc morning chores- give her a cookie before you take her out to go potty.. Just like a woman eating crackers- this usually neutralizes the hormones being released into the stomach.. If you need more infomation, let us know..
Sorry- edit- as far as her going to the vet no. It will stop, and no way could she be impregnanted by a neutered dog. As long as you are sure she uh didnt uh get out, Its perfectly normal for this behavior. Try the above as I said with a dog cookie..

and as far as throwing up after meals- give her a dog cookie again about 30 minutes before you feed her. This will do the same thing relieving the stomach.


----------



## brighamr

borzoimom- you know more about this than my vet did! I called several vets asking about the symptoms, and they all told me that being in heat and throwing up are completely unrelated? The way you explained it makes perfect sense to me. I am doing what you suggested, cookie half hour before meal time, and so far so good. Thanks for the explanation and advice, I really appreciate it. (I wish I had read that before spending all that money on the vet's guessing)

On a side note, we are going to get her spayed (already have the voucher). Should we wait until she's completely out of heat or does it make much difference? (I'm sorry, this is my first female dog and I'm completely at a loss)

Thanks so much!


----------



## sillylilykitty

Im not sure how long after, but you need to wait a while before you spay her. Some amount of months. That what I have heard on this forum.


----------



## Randell

I just Joined so i could say thank you for your information, i was stressing tonight when my dog started being sick it was too late at night to take her to the vet, and i was at a loss and had no one to turn to to get the information. I have just gotten a 9mth old American Staffordshire Terrier, she has just gone into heat - an started being sick tonight. this forum post has saved me a very restless night, i would have been worrying and wouldn't have gotten a wink of sleep. I just want to thank you so much for your reply to the question asked by brighamr, seems we are having a very similar problem. I giving her biscuits and she has now calmed down. Just a major relief. thanks so much... 

P.s this is a wonderful forum keep up the great work...


----------



## Brandy aka Kora's mommy

My 14 month old has gone into her second heat and she has been throwing up and had diarrhea tonight. From what I read it all sounds like it's normal. I was worried and hit google searching and this forum is the first one I read and was great information. Thanks


----------

